# Over Wintering Potted Trees



## Rockford (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a few Red Oaks, Bur Oaks, and Walnuts potted. I live in Iowa and I know trees in pots wont normally make it through winter around here without some special attention.
Will healing them in with mulch or wood chips work? Or is there a better way?


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 27, 2011)

All the nurseries cover the root balls with mulch. You should be fine doing the same.

Don't forget to water them. Trees need water in the winter, too.


----------

